

What should I do with http://snort.co.ke? - snortcoke

I'll do anything you suggest, within reason, at http://snort.co.ke Anyone?
======
navitronic
You own the domain <http://co.ke>? and you're wondering what to do with it?

Sell it and roll around in the cash...

~~~
nomad2986
co.ke isn't a domain name it's a country code like in bbc.co.uk.

------
kaisdavis
Single serving site that takes the visitor's location (via skyhook, IP
Address, or whatever technology) and returns a google map with bars and
Universities highlighted.

Heck, add Yelp integration and use whatever method you can think of to select
the seedy local bars and highlight them.

------
zoowar
Sit around and wait for The Coca-Cola Company to take co.ke away from you.

~~~
tlrobinson
Start a company called "Snort" in Kenya.

------
minalecs
1\. pictures of scarface from movie

2\. ???

3\. profit

~~~
snortcoke
1\. kinda done.

------
Baadier
Upovoted for the pure randomness of it all.

